
Corellium releases tool to run Android on an iPhone: Sandcastle - willstrafach
https://projectsandcastle.org/history
======
petecox
The article mentions a mismatch of 4KB (Linux) vs 16KB (iOS) page sizes.
Further reading:

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/arm64/memory.rst)

[https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/Pe...](https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/Performance/Conceptual/ManagingMemory/Articles/AboutMemory.html)

